# Pig ears - safe or not safe



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Bought Benji a pigs ear this afternoon and he gobbled that up within HOURS. Im seeing mixed reviews online, but id like your guys opinion.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I preferred to give cow ears as they last longer. Pig ears only lasted 5 minutes with my medium sized dogs. I don't know why pig ears are greasy and cow ears aren't but that is another reason you might choose cow ears. I generally trade for the last bit of a chew as it can be swallowed whole or stick to the roof of the dog's mouth but never had any problem with ears of any kind. I do like that they are more natural than rawhide as well.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I give the dogs pig ears. Like Kathyy says .. they tend to be greasy. I also trade mine up for a hot dog when they are too small and become a choking hazzard. 

I need to look for cow ears ... hmmmmm ... interesting!


----------



## rotten (Mar 13, 2012)

Very safe.
Short lasting, ie. 2 mouthfulls for my dogs. They eat them in seconds, so i dont bother. But for the smaller breeds, they'd go for an hour sometimes!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! You right, they are gone in no time! Anyone else find they stink? 
My new job at the petstore I get to see their selection daily and im always finding new chewies, might try a cow hoof next week.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I think pig ears are dangerous to humans (or so I was taught when I was young), so make sure you wash your hands afterwards, and yes, they stink. I have never tried cow hooves, but Lady and Moose (when we had him) always loved fresh horse shoe trimmings. They never bit the farrier, lol, farriers always meant more new hoof clippings.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

I think they are safe and the dogs love em!


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Never had any luck with them. Vomiting every time, or explosions. Too greasy I guess. So we just do bones and carrots. Anything that can sit in a bucket at room temp for weeks and months can't be that good. Unless it's a twinkie.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't think a twinkie is much better than a pig's ear, lmao

Anyway, my dogs have had no issue with them (aside from one butt explosion a while back). I feed them dehydrated or raw.


----------



## Cyreen (May 23, 2012)

They're kinda yucky - I recently tried antler with the new puppy and she's hooked. Doesn't splinter, long lasting, no smell, doesn't stain and all kinds of good vitamins in the center.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Big chunks swallowed can cause intestinal blockages. Get bully sticks instead, and make sure you take them away when they get short enough to swallow the last short piece whole.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Might skip the cow hooves if they've been cleaned and processed, and in a pet store they most likely are. Got them for mine and my foster pup and I was happy because it took them forever to eat but the next day was filled with the screaming meme's. Even my iron stomach catahoula had the runs for a few days. Horse hooves are "raw" and chewy which is why dogs find them so tasty, and they're pretty much harmless besides stinking so badly!


----------

